# Projector Lamp Shelf Life?



## EWCguy (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm using a projector for a sing-along moment with the audience after our performance of South Pacific. The lamp light is blinking on the unit and I'm concerned about our last three performances this weekend. I contacted the department that supports our equipment and was told that

No lamps were in stock as we only have two of those projectors
The order guy is on vacation for the week, so we couldn't possibly order anything until next week
The lamp from the sister projector could not be made available, just in case
When pressed about why no replacement lamps were on hand, I was told that projector lamps have a "shelf-life" and so keeping one on hand was useless because by the time we needed to use it, it wouldn't work anyway or would be more likely to fail.

I want to call "BS" on that statement, but thought I'd check into it. A quick Google search led to some other forum discussions, none of which could prove one way or the other. Most of the talk was about taking advantage of the lamp warranty -- something lost to the lamp on the shelf for a long period. Also, I've got quite the stockpile of halogen lamps for my stage instruments, some of which have been there for longer than I have been working here (16th year), and I've never encountered a failed lamp on install. Besides, how long do lamps sit in warehouses at the manufacturers' sites, or on the shelf at your favorite supplier?

So, what are your thoughts or experiences related to replacement lamps off-the-shelf?


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 24, 2014)

This thread should help answer your questions Super Trouper 1600w Lamp Shelf Life | ControlBooth


----------



## EWCguy (Mar 24, 2014)

I did read that thread, first. Lots of talk about HMI and Xenon and gas pressure and lamp-base seals, some of which I presume relates to smaller halogens and projector lamps. But it sounds to me like having a spare lamp on the local shelf for 3-5 years IS NOT typically a problem for this class of lamp; that a presumption of limited shelf life is incorrect.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 24, 2014)

Be my assumption. And warranty doesn't commence til point of retail sale.

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 25, 2014)

I was told by my rep that the shelf life on a projector lamp is about 5 years. Don't know where he got that number from. 

In my experience though, the lamp light starts blinking after the minimum amount of time. I had an assistant principal that was freaking out because the lamp light was on, so I reset it and was able to wait until it came on again before replacing the lamp. Now I can't speak for your make and model, but you should be fine for the weekend.

That being said, It is INSANE that only one person is capable of acquiring basic operational supplies. It sounds to me like someone just doesn't want to deal with it so they're brushing you off.


----------



## museav (Mar 25, 2014)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Be my assumption. And warranty doesn't commence til point of retail sale.


That's typically true if you're purchasing from an authorized dealer, otherwise the warranty may not only start when the dealer receives the product but may actually consider them the warrantied party with your only warranty being what that dealer will provide.



TheaterEd said:


> IThat being said, It is INSANE that only one person is capable of acquiring basic operational supplies. It sounds to me like someone just doesn't want to deal with it so they're brushing you off.


I once ran into an issue during an installation and after contacting Sony and getting passed further up the tech support chain only to eventually be told that there was only one person at Sony who could answer my question and they were on vacation. I also had another manufacturer once respond that the only person who could answer my question on a product had quit. It's amazing how many times there apparently is only one person with certain knowledge or skills even in large organizations.


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 25, 2014)

TheaterEd said:


> That being said, It is INSANE that only one person is capable of acquiring basic operational supplies. It sounds to me like someone just doesn't want to deal with it so they're brushing you off.



I agree it's stupid, but it's pretty common in schools and smaller venues.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 26, 2014)

TheaterEd said:


> I was told by my rep that the shelf life on a projector lamp is about 5 years. Don't know where he got that number from.
> 
> In my experience though, the lamp light starts blinking after the minimum amount of time. I had an assistant principal that was freaking out because the lamp light was on, so I reset it and was able to wait until it came on again before replacing the lamp. Now I can't speak for your make and model, but you should be fine for the weekend.



It depends on the type of lamp as Metal Halide have a different shelf life than Xenon (which are closer to 2-3 years according to one manufacturer). Another thing on Xenon is that you can have anode/cathode sag over time, making it less effective for it's arc gap. But I have to agree with the facility manager that storing them for long periods may not be a good idea, strictly for the warranty. That is, unless, you have a good relationship with the manufacturer who will honor that from time of use.

Also, I really don't recommend the practice of using lamps past their recommended life. While they may not fail, you can cause damage to your projector. If they are not willing to buy lamps, they probably are not willing to repair/replace the projector.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 28, 2014)

Personally I feel that it doesn't hurt one way or another to keep a single lamp for a projector that you have and use more than one of in stock. If it is not good by the time you use it, so be it, you are out the cost of that lamp. But if one keeps an eye on projected lamp life the lamp can be ordered before the need for it arises, in time to schedule replacing it before it goes when you need it most. You don't want to blow the lamp on Friday night during a show, and not get a replacement for the show on Saturday.

I was raised under my grandfather's roof who was the sort of be-all maintenance superintendent slash whatever (worked his way up from a Machinist and Fabricator/Welder; he ended up in charge of everything from buying new equipment for the line to repairs. Bought some of the first digital CNC machines in Canada) for a plant making road machinery (graters, etc) who was strict about "preventative maintenance". Fix it when its convenient so that you don't get caught with your pants down.

Then again if it is a small multimedia projector I've seen the lamps go through their expected lives 4 times over and not die so I am sure you will be fine for your show. I'd say as soon as "the one guy who can make orders" is back, order a lamp and stick it in.

I also have to agree that perhaps someone else should be initiated in the basics of this one guy's job in-case he suddenly dies


----------



## EWCguy (Mar 31, 2014)

Luckily, the lamp survived our show!  We projected onto a painted backdrop under very low stage light for a sing-along. Here's a cast pic of our orchestra against the backdrop with full stage light.

And, thanks for all your comments and support about trusting the lamp. It sounds like there is still some disagreement about lamp shelf life, though. Are sales reps just blowing smoke? Or are there real, physical limits to storage of these lamps (like the anode/cathode sag as above)? Could be a topic for some graduate research...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 1, 2014)

The downside of this being for graduate research would be the cost and time factor. Personally, I contacted the manufacturer directly to find out shelf life of my specific model lamp. While the majority of my lamps will be used prior to expected shelf life (permanent show, known average use), I still plan on purchasing extra lamps to be covered for budget changes or unforseen circumstances. 
Sales reps are often like car salesmen. They don't necessarily have in depth knowledge of what they are selling, but know enough to sell their product. If you want to know something more technical, you will need to do research on your own. If you want to know what the sales literature says without reading it yourself, feel free to contact the sales rep (they often don't know much beyond that, other than cost of ownership type data). 
The main reason that I do not recommend running a lamp beyond the recommended life is the possibility of damage to the projector. Although it is not common, the lamp could have a catastrophic failure, contaminating the inside of the projector (glass fragments, which could cause fan failures). You could easily lose the lamp during the performance, which is unprofessional. You will definitely start deteriorating portions of your optic train by running the lamp past its recommended life. While this may not be as apparent when you are using a single projector (as opposed to blending images), the damage certainly occurs. This can include discoloration of the image up to failure of portions of the LCD panels. Also, the drop off in brightness will make it very difficult for you to plan on the quality of image for you future production. Basically, the cost benefit of running the lamp longer than its expected life does not really exceed the potential damage done by doing so.


----------

